# new here need a little help



## gmeyers (Apr 8, 2017)

hi im new here a friend of mine directed me here ok so ive been lifting or quite sometime ive ran cycles before and just recently lost my source I do test maintenance  and now im going to wind up completely shut down im trying to find a new source with reasonably prices and quick shipping that's reliable and domestic please help

thank you in advance


----------



## OlympiaMeds (Apr 8, 2017)

gmeyers said:


> hi im new here a friend of mine directed me here ok so ive been lifting or quite sometime ive ran cycles before and just recently lost my source I do test maintenance  and now im going to wind up completely shut down im trying to find a new source with reasonably prices and quick shipping that's reliable and domestic please help
> 
> thank you in advance


I think I can help you out 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmeyers (Apr 8, 2017)

no doubt well let me know whats up man


----------



## OlympiaMeds (Apr 8, 2017)

Private message me

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Apr 9, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## gmeyers (Apr 9, 2017)

thank you


----------



## LMCroids.raine (Apr 10, 2017)

gmeyers said:


> hi im new here a friend of mine directed me here ok so ive been lifting or quite sometime ive ran cycles before and just recently lost my source I do test maintenance  and now im going to wind up completely shut down im trying to find a new source with reasonably prices and quick shipping that's reliable and domestic please help
> 
> thank you in advance




If there is anything we can do for you, Landmarkchem shall be more pleased to do so.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

